# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  الکترونیک یا سخت افزار؟

## Eragon

سلام. من یکم دقت کردم دیدم که خیلی از درس های سخت افزار ( البته میدونید اسسمش عوض شده) با الکترونیک یکی هست. به نظر شما میشه این رشته هارو حای هم رفت؟

یا اگر علاقه داشتم واحد های ما به تفاوتش رو توی الکترونیک بخونم؟ یعنی کلا مهارت های سخت افزار رو الکترونیک فرا میگره .... یکی از مهارتاش برای مثال طراحی مدار های مجتمع هست.

یکی از استادای دانشگاه تهران میگفت اگر ریاضی و فیزیک خوب یداید و به کامپیوتر علاقه دارید برید سخت افزار. البته اکثر استاداشون الکترونیک هستن!!!

----------


## HellishBoy

بله من به دلیل علاقه زیاد به الکترونیک بعد از برق مهندسی کامپیوتر و زدم .... ( سخت افزار !! ) ولی نمیدونم میشه همزمان خوند یا نه !!

----------


## Eragon

> بله من به دلیل علاقه زیاد به الکترونیک بعد از برق مهندسی کامپیوتر و زدم .... ( سخت افزار !! ) ولی نمیدونم میشه همزمان خوند یا نه !!


هم زمان نه ... بلکه برای خودت برای این که مهارت داشته باشی برای کار  یا علاقه میکم!!! شما الان زدید؟ الته یک بدی داره تا اونجایی که من فهمیدم از برق میشه بری کامپیوتر توی ارشد اما از کامپیوتر نمیشه بری برق. حالا من موندم من به کامپیوتر علاقه دارم میدونم از این برق میشه بری توی شرکت های کامپیوتری تحقیقاتی کار کرد.

----------


## HellishBoy

> هم زمان نه ... بلکه برای خودت برای این که مهارت داشته باشی برای کار  یا علاقه میکم!!! شما الان زدید؟ الته یک بدی داره تا اونجایی که من فهمیدم از برق میشه بری کامپیوتر توی ارشد اما از کامپیوتر نمیشه بری برق. حالا من موندم من به کامپیوتر علاقه دارم میدونم از این برق میشه بری توی شرکت های کامپیوتری تحقیقاتی کار کرد.



نه کی میگه از برق میشه بری کامپیوتر واسه ارشد >؟!!! شاید بشه بری تو شرکت های کامپیوتری ولی فکر نمیکنم رشته های کامپیوتری رو بشه واسه ارشد برق رفت !! من داداشم 700 الکترونیک امسال شد ولی تو انتخاب رشته ندیدم شاخه ای از کامپوتر باشه حالا شما بازم بپرس !!! من خودم اول برقا رو زدم بعد کامپیوتر ( البته به طور کلی !! ) . آره خب چرا نشه بخونی ؟!! برای افزایش مهارت هر کتابی میتونید بخونید کسی کاریتون نداره !! رتبه کشور و منطقتون چند شد ؟!! کدوم منطقه اید شما ؟! 

موفق باشید

----------


## Eragon

> نه کی میگه از برق میشه بری کامپیوتر واسه ارشد >؟!!! شاید بشه بری تو شرکت های کامپیوتری ولی فکر نمیکنم رشته های کامپیوتری رو بشه واسه ارشد برق رفت !! من داداشم 700 الکترونیک امسال شد ولی تو انتخاب رشته ندیدم شاخه ای از کامپوتر باشه حالا شما بازم بپرس !!! من خودم اول برقا رو زدم بعد کامپیوتر ( البته به طور کلی !! ) . آره خب چرا نشه بخونی ؟!! برای افزایش مهارت هر کتابی میتونید بخونید کسی کاریتون نداره !! رتبه کشور و منطقتون چند شد ؟!! کدوم منطقه اید شما ؟! 
> 
> موفق باشید


توی یک از سایها دیدم. ازبرق میشه رفت خود برق ،‌ فیزیک . کامپیوتر و سایر حوزه های مربوط البته من شنیدم باید چنتا درس رو به صورت جبرانی بزنی.

----------


## Eragon

> نه کی میگه از برق میشه بری کامپیوتر واسه ارشد >؟!!! شاید بشه بری تو شرکت های کامپیوتری ولی فکر نمیکنم رشته های کامپیوتری رو بشه واسه ارشد برق رفت !! من داداشم 700 الکترونیک امسال شد ولی تو انتخاب رشته ندیدم شاخه ای از کامپوتر باشه حالا شما بازم بپرس !!! من خودم اول برقا رو زدم بعد کامپیوتر ( البته به طور کلی !! ) . آره خب چرا نشه بخونی ؟!! برای افزایش مهارت هر کتابی میتونید بخونید کسی کاریتون نداره !! رتبه کشور و منطقتون چند شد ؟!! کدوم منطقه اید شما ؟! 
> 
> موفق باشید


داداش صنعتی اراکی ؟ دانشگاهاش چطوره؟ معتبره؟ بعد کادر برقش چطورن؟ خوابگاه خوبی داره؟

----------


## sepanta1990

> نه کی میگه از برق میشه بری کامپیوتر واسه ارشد >؟!!! شاید بشه بری تو شرکت های کامپیوتری ولی فکر نمیکنم رشته های کامپیوتری رو بشه واسه ارشد برق رفت !! من داداشم 700 الکترونیک امسال شد ولی تو انتخاب رشته ندیدم شاخه ای از کامپوتر باشه حالا شما بازم بپرس !!! من خودم اول برقا رو زدم بعد کامپیوتر ( البته به طور کلی !! ) . آره خب چرا نشه بخونی ؟!! برای افزایش مهارت هر کتابی میتونید بخونید کسی کاریتون نداره !! رتبه کشور و منطقتون چند شد ؟!! کدوم منطقه اید شما ؟! 
> 
> موفق باشید


اینجوری میشه رفت که لیسانس مثلا برق بخونی ارشد کنکور کامپیوتر بدی. مثل اینکه ریاضی بخونی کنکور تجربی بدی

----------


## khatereh 2

اگه لیسانس سخت افزار بخونی ارشد مگه نمیشه رفت برق؟؟؟؟؟؟ در لیسانس چند واحد با هم اختلاف دارن؟؟؟؟

----------


## HellishBoy

> اینجوری میشه رفت که لیسانس مثلا برق بخونی ارشد کنکور کامپیوتر بدی. مثل اینکه ریاضی بخونی کنکور تجربی بدی



اون که اره بابا !!! اصلا تو برو ریاضی محض بخون برو ارشد کامپیوتر !!! اونجوری که مشکلی نداره .... ( منظورتو اول متوجه نشدم !! )

----------


## HellishBoy

> داداش صنعتی اراکی ؟ دانشگاهاش چطوره؟ معتبره؟ بعد کادر برقش چطورن؟ خوابگاه خوبی داره؟



داداش من اونو فعلا زدم چون احتمال میدم اراک قبول شم نرفتم ببینم که !!! ولی خود دانشگاه اراک فک کنم بهتر باشه من اونو اول زدم !! بعد الکترونیک هم فک کنم ندارن !! خوابگاهاشونم چیزی نشنیدم متاسفانه !!

----------


## artim

> سلام. من یکم دقت کردم دیدم که خیلی از درس های سخت افزار ( البته میدونید اسسمش عوض شده) با الکترونیک یکی هست. به نظر شما میشه این رشته هارو حای هم رفت؟
> 
> یا اگر علاقه داشتم واحد های ما به تفاوتش رو توی الکترونیک بخونم؟ یعنی کلا مهارت های سخت افزار رو الکترونیک فرا میگره .... یکی از مهارتاش برای مثال طراحی مدار های مجتمع هست.
> 
> یکی از استادای دانشگاه تهران میگفت اگر ریاضی و فیزیک خوب یداید و به کامپیوتر علاقه دارید برید سخت افزار. البته اکثر استاداشون الکترونیک هستن!!!


به هر کدام علاقه داری برو وگرنه به مشکل برمیخوری

----------


## Yek.Doost

سلام
هر دو رشته اول و اخرش به بازار منتهی میشن - یعنی واسه کار کردن باید بری تو شرکت های خصوصی یا خودت مغازه بزنی و از این حرفها

تنوع رشته الکترونیک بسیار بیشتر از سخت افزاره - یه واحد هایی که تو کارشناسی سخت افزار پاس میکنید اونا رو تو دوره کاردانی الکترونیک میخونید ( به نقل یکی از دوستان )
کلا شما الکترونیک رو بگذرونی تنوع رشته های بالاتر و بازار کار اون خیلی بیشتره تا سخت افزار

----------

